# Gesendet Mail durch PHP mail() in .maildir ablegen

## kami22

Hi,

wie stelle ich es bei Postfix ein, das Versendete Mails über ein PHP-Formulat auch in den Sent Ordner von dem entsprechenden User abgelegt werden. Wenn ich über Squirrelmail nachrichten verschicke, dann werden diese automatisch in den Sent-Ordner abgelegt.

Gruß kami

----------

## py-ro

Das musst du getrennt z.B. per IMAP machen, das ist Aufgabe des "Client" und nicht des Servers. Alternativ schicke es Sie dir selber und lasse sie passen einsortieren. 

Sicherlich könnte man Postfix so hinbasteln, dass automatisch eine Kopie an den sendenden Benutzer gesandt wird, aber das würde es dann immer machen.

Py

----------

## kami22

Hi,

da es sich dabei nun um ein Test-System handelt, wäre es echt klasse, wenn ich das immer durch Postfix automatisch von jeder ausgehenden Mail abgelegt bekommen würde, jemand einen Vorschlag wie man das macht?

Gruß kami

----------

## cryptosteve

Postfix ist nicht dafür gedacht, Kopien von zu versendenen Mails zu machen. (wäre ja auch noch schöner).

Kannst Du nicht mindestens eine Blindkopie einer jeden Mail an eine vordefinierte Adresse schicken? Wenn das nicht geht, warum nicht? Wie genau sieht Dein Setup aus und was bezweckst Du überhaupt?

----------

## Evildad

Postfix kennt die Option always BCC. Diese Mails könntest Du dann mit Server Side Filtering in den Sent Ordner verschieben.

Alles in allem eine eher suboptimale Lösung aber würde funktionieren.

Grüsse

----------

